# 1000watt scooter motor Q's



## gotbags-10 (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm wanting to start my first EV project. I'm wanting to build a very light trike to use for just roaming around the yard in. I was looking into a 1000w 36v my1020 electric scooter motor with a 40amp controller. I'm not looking for any speed at all just pulling power so I planned on at least a 72 tooth sprocket on a live axle with 10 inch wheels for torque. I guess my question is are these motors worth anything or would it be better to look into a brushless motor. Sorry just trying to make a cheap little project. Also would it e worth my while to step up to the 48 volt motor at all? I realize the higher the voltage the less amps it would draw but would it do anything for power? I had planned on using 18ah SLA batteries. Thanks for any input!!


----------



## ChipDada (Dec 1, 2010)

I am also electrifying my trike. (Trailmate Lowrider). I was looking at either a 36 Volt or 48 Volt setup (1000 Watt Motors each with 12AH SLA's). I am trying to figure out what gear size to use as well...(and whether or not I need a freewheel mechanism to avoid drag when peddling). 

A friend of mine is electrifying a Saturn and got me into this; he told me there is a formula for figuring speed by figuring tire revolutions per mile and that would help determine desired gear size. (I plan on researching that a bit more tomorrow). It sounds like we have the power for compromising and getting both some speed and a fair amount of torque with the setups we are planning on. 

Advice is quite welcomed!


----------



## Anaerin (Feb 4, 2009)

Speed (MPH) = (Wheel Diameter (inches, including tyres) / 63360) * Pi * (Final Drive Speed (RPM) * 3600)

Speed (Km/H) = (Wheel Diameter (cm, including tyres) / 100000) * Pi * (Final Drive Speed (RPM) * 3600)


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

bicycles can go AC now 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170498693293&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## ChipDada (Dec 1, 2010)

Hmmm....That's looks like Direct Current to me...wrong link?


----------



## Poohstyx (Dec 22, 2010)

Shouldn't that speed formula be:
Speed (MPH) = (Final Drive RPM * 60 / ratio) / (63360 /(Wheel Diameter * PI))


----------

